# stay strong Stephen Murray shirt! Interesse?



## Flying_Circus (11. Juli 2008)

You´re an inspiration, a fighter - that´s what you do: stay strong!

June 22, 2007 marked a day that the Action Sports World will remember for a life time. A day that has forever changed the life of Professional BMX Dirt Jumper & three times U.S. Gold Medalist Stephen Murray.

It was that on that day of June 22, 2007 at the first stop of the AST Dew Tour BMX Dirt finals in Baltimore, MD when Stephen Murray took a horrific fall, while in the middle of his second rotation of a double backflip. A fall that has been quoted as being the worst crash ever seen in BMX. A crash that would ultimately be career ending for this 27 years old athlete.

While he lay on the dirt course being attended to by medics & the trauma unit, it was clear to all, that Stephen had sustained severe head & neck injuries. Though no one would know exactly the extent of the damages, as his friends, teammates & fans would wait in shock and in disbelief as they watched the ambulance drive off, and rush Stephen to Baltimore Marylands Trauma Unit.

It was there and only hours later, that confirmed the worst news possible. After spending 7 hours in surgery, the doctors confirmed Stephen had crushed his 3, 4 and 5th cervical vertebrae and consequently suffered damage to his spinal chord. The surgery stabilized the chord and relieved some pressure. The front of his vertebrae was shattered and had been replaced.

Stephen Murray a young professional athlete, husband and father of two young boys, paralyzed from the shoulders down. His Mom would later tell us; initially it wasnt the news of Stephen being paralyzed that frightened us, but if our Stephen was going to make it through the night.

Stephen Murray Athlete

Stephen Murray came to the United States from New Castle Great Britain over 10 years ago with a dream of riding with the best athletes in the sport. As he would be known to do, he set his goals high, to achieve what no one had yet accomplished. Stephen is quoted on his own riding style, I go 110%, go big and send it! (EXPN.com) set to prove his ability as the underdog an unknown to many, 2001 and 2002 marked the highest achievement for Stephens career. Winning Gold Medals in Dirt Jumping at the X Games and Back to Back Gold at the Gravity Games.

Unlike the NFL, NBA or other major professional sports organizations which have unions that provide funds to athletes who are injured, BMX has nothing like this. Each competing athlete is to carry his own health & life coverage and in fact, are required to sign a waiver agreement releasing any liability of the event promoter & sponsors, should injury or even death was to occur.

The action sports industry is a family-like-community, we have the potential of reaching out to millions to educate & bring awareness to the changes that need to be made in our sport in order to protect our athletes & their families.


*Es gibt ein T-shirt mit dem du Steve finanziell unterstützen kannst. Das shirt kostet 20$ (ohne Versand und ohne Zoll). Leider können die nur einen sehr teuren Versand nach Deutschland anbieten. Wenn da jetzt ein paar Leute interesse hätten, könnte man ja mehrere bestellen und die teuren Versandkosten aufteilen. Ich persönlich finds ne tolle Sache, dass die Profis aus Amerika da so eine Benefizsache auf die Beine gestellt haben und möchte daran auch Teil haben. Das ganze zeigt ja wie die ganze BMX-Szene zusammenhält. Gibts Leute die an so einem Shirt interesse haben? Ich möcht hier einfach mal sehn ob was zusammengeht und den Rest was kosten usw. angeht kann man ja noch besprechen. *












http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=L5q-hRiPHkc


----------



## gmozi (11. Juli 2008)

meld!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## styler91 (11. Juli 2008)

Melde dich einfach per PM, wenn du bestellst!


----------



## RISE (11. Juli 2008)

Ok, folgende Sachlage:

Das Thema wurde bereits gemeldet und die ganze Story kennt man -man möge mir verzeihen- jetzt auch schon zu genüge. 
Da das Ganze sich um einen guten Zweck dreht, bleibt der Thread erstmal auf, sollte irgendwas schief laufen, wird er dicht gemacht.


----------



## Lizard.King (11. Juli 2008)

ach komm rise
oben anpinnen wär schon sozial...
stört doch keinen


----------



## Son (13. Juli 2008)

man kann auch übertreiben


----------



## RISE (13. Juli 2008)

Son schrieb:


> man kann auch übertreiben



Richtig.
Nichts gegen Stephen Murray und vielen engagierten Leute, die das alles auf die Beine stellen, aber bei manchen Projekten möchte ich nicht wissen, was für ihn abfällt und was für die Leute, die dahinter stehen.


----------



## Flying_Circus (13. Juli 2008)

RISE schrieb:


> Richtig.
> Nichts gegen Stephen Murray und vielen engagierten Leute, die das alles auf die Beine stellen, aber bei manchen Projekten möchte ich nicht wissen, was für ihn abfällt und was für die Leute, die dahinter stehen.



Das stimmt schon ich denke von dem Geld wird er nicht viel sehen. Ich finds trotzdem nach wie vor eine tolle Sache, will aber nicht 70$ für ein shirt bezahlen. Ich versteh auch nicht warum die überhaupt nur den versand anbieten. Ich hab mir schon so oft Kleidung aus den Staaten liefern lassen und auf dem Packet war immer 8,80$ gestanden. Wenns jetzt 5-10 Leute wären dann wär das für jeden 5-10$ für den Versand, 20$ fürs shirt und evtl. Zoll. Aber insgesamt wird dann ein shirt max. 25-30 kosten. Und 25 für ein shirt find ich noch in Ordnung.


----------



## der mops (16. Juli 2008)

wenn bestellt wird bidde ne pm  an mich ....also ich würde zwei nehmen bzw. nen bro von mir nimmt eins und ich......

ride on


----------



## Freerider2109 (21. Juli 2008)

Hey wenn's ihr eins Ãbrig habt nehm ich auch eins? ALso 25â¬ oder wie??? Ich find das T-Shirt mal voll den Hammer!

Bitte um Antwort PM!!


----------



## .nOx (21. Juli 2008)

wasn an dem ding bitte hammer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EasternRider10 (21. Juli 2008)

Ich hätte auch eventuell interesse. Muss halt nur den genauen Preis wissen. Also 20$ kostet ja das Shirt. Aber der Euro liegt ja gerade hoch. Das sind genau: 12,6574267 Euro
Für ein Shirt. Und wenn wir den Versand aufteilen, dann zahlt doch nicht jeder 8 Euro an Versand?


----------



## stephaneagle (21. Juli 2008)

styler91 schrieb:


> Melde dich einfach per PM, wenn du bestellst!



Dito.


----------



## styler91 (28. Juli 2008)

sry


----------



## EasternRider10 (19. August 2008)

Wie sieht es jetz eigendlich aus mit den T-shirt?


----------

